# New Airlift XL, B6 Passat



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

OK, so I am switching over my set up to the new airlift XL set up, Front change over has been completed, it was a simple swapping of the struts, I did have to clean off a little bit of the powder coating which took just a second, My previous front measurement was 21 5/8, I am currently at about 21 1/8 the pan on the 2.0T is almost there, I have not taken any full pics but just a few of the new low. as soon as I get the rear done I will share more of my opinion, but as of now I have driven it 20 miles and it rides smoother than before no creaking or popping (previous issue) I drive it 100 miles a day during the week so I will also give it a beating and let everyone know how it holds up, 
Big Thanks to Corey @ airlift for all of his help, and I can not Thank Jay Fay enough for the extra hands during the wrenching
























And an old pic in case you don't know the car









_Modified by Squillo at 2:03 PM 4-11-2010_
























_Modified by Squillo at 8:03 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

thats one clean b6 geez...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (derryo)*

Oh snap... subscribed for pics of the new low.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

glad to see you didnt go through with selling it homie. looking forward to getting into trouble with you at sowo.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Hott!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_glad to see you didnt go through with selling it homie. looking forward to getting into trouble with you at sowo.









And you know this is going to happen, already saving up for bail


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Daaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_glad to see you didnt go through with selling it homie.









x2


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i thought you laid frame already... so at least for b6 passats, airlifts go lower then mason tech then huh?
looks good man!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

meh.








jk


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i thought you laid frame already... so at least for b6 passats, airlifts go lower then mason tech then huh?
looks good man!


It depends on how level the ground is as far as laying frame, My car was super low before, but now its lower didn't think it was possible but I have been wrong before. The ride is super smooth, no issues on any of the normal bumps I hit on the normail 50 mile trip to work, so far I am very impressed, I will be at SoWo if you want a test ride AJ


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Dave, looks so legit dude!
I'm jealous







Nice talking to you BTW


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I can't wait any longer!!!! Super clean man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I hope to have mine in and on the car this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Squillo! 
Car looks amazing as usual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good dave. those definitely go lower than the bombers i'm on right now.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (insert clever name)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insert clever name* »_I can't wait any longer!!!! Super clean man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I hope to have mine in and on the car this weekend 

Make sure you get a Passat sized notch LOL (got it done at a mini truck shop can you tell)








Thanks for the positive feedback guys


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

see you at sowo Dave?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Wait, so you need a bigger notch for a Passat? I'm not going XL, and was just planning on doing the 2 3/4" round pipe notch that seems to be common around here.
Also, any pics of your trunk under the cover? I've searched and couldn't find any. It looks like you got the skinny tank and mounted it diagonal, right?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (DubberNix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_Wait, so you need a bigger notch for a Passat? I'm not going XL, and was just planning on doing the 2 3/4" round pipe notch that seems to be common around here.
Also, any pics of your trunk under the cover? I've searched and couldn't find any. It looks like you got the skinny tank and mounted it diagonal, right?

Let me clarify before someone tries to call me out, because its a Passat you do NOT need a large notch, I was making a joke.
Its a regular stainless 5 gal at an angle (only pics I have right now) its essentailly the auto pilot set up with upgraded 480's and a stainless tank)








cover down


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Love the car!!!!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Damn, thats low...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I will be at SoWo if anyone want to check it out, make sure you introduce yourself, I enjoy meeting the people from Vortex at shows, I'll be the one sitting on the beer cooler haha, Might have some new rollers if I am lucky


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

whats up man.. love the car.. seen it in person at a couple shows


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Squillo! We getting crazy again at sowo son?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Squillo! We getting crazy again at sowo son?









Yep first shots on me, thats if me and Hannah don't have to carry you to the taxi again


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will be stealing a beer from that cooler!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Yep first shots on me, thats if me and Hannah don't have to carry you to the taxi again









hahahaha oops. cant guarantee that one tho


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will be stealing a beer from that cooler!









You don't have to steal Shawn, I got your back, you gave me beer while they were shooting mine and Drews car at H2O, and an alcoholic never forgets stuff like that


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha ohyeah I must not be an alcoholic


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Make sure you get a Passat sized notch LOL (got it done at a mini truck shop can you tell)








Thanks for the positive feedback guys

anytime big homebot...........btw thats not a notch its the fawkin grand canyon of notchez....rears up next...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

That's what happens when you go to guys used to building 4-links on S10s all day.


















_Modified by Chon_Lee at 11:14 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I will be at SoWo if anyone want to check it out, make sure you introduce yourself, I enjoy meeting the people from Vortex at shows, I'll be the one sitting on the beer cooler haha, Might have some new rollers if I am lucky


Sorry about slamming your car down on that metal plate at Winter Jam


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah it was nice to hear my car hit the ground with authority


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Well I played with your car and then 2 weeks later I installed air. So thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Yeah it was nice to hear my car hit the ground with authority 


hahaha this is awesome
good meeting you at winterjam buddy....you ever get that fan issue taken care of?
(i was the tall mofo hanging out with lauren and tek btw)


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
hahaha this is awesome
good meeting you at winterjam buddy....you ever get that fan issue taken care of?
(i was the tall mofo hanging out with lauren and tek btw)

no one knows lauren or tek.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dave, I'm going to chat you up about these at SoWo in a few weeks. I'd love to hear more about them.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_Dave, I'm going to chat you up about these at SoWo in a few weeks. I'd love to hear more about them.

Adam u Wont...........hahahahaha see u soon homebot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
Adam u Wont...........hahahahaha see u soon homebot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Looking forward to it bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dave, you have a PM.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Replyed, I need to get the rears done, and put up some updated pics, there have been a lot of changes since the one posted


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
hahaha this is awesome
*good meeting you at winterjam buddy....you ever get that fan issue taken care of?*
(i was the tall mofo hanging out with lauren and tek btw)

I remember you,
The fan issue was a relay problem got it fixed the monday after winterjam


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this car goes hard.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_this car's all hype. 

I agree







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
I agree







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

HaHa, you just wait sir, I got some tricks up my old man sleeve


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

if it's what you told me about the other day, i cant WAIT


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Yeah, have some maintenance to take care of, but I will be working on it, new brakes and new tires are needed stat


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Replyed, I need to get the rears done

yeah you do


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
yeah you do









I should have something soon, I am working on it


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
HaHa, you just wait sir, I got some tricks up my old man sleeve


ONLY tricks up your sleeve are those slugz u call gunz son.....





















j/k


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
ONLY tricks up your sleeve are those slugz u call gunz son.....





















j/k

From one old man to another I got plenty of tricks up my sleeve just not enough money in my pocket to keep up


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Playing around with a new lens, took some pictures of my dirty car, Best part about reflex silver it hard to see how dirty it is.
























And one at ride height since people always ask about it










_Modified by Squillo at 11:51 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Looks great man! Cant' wait to see this at SoWo


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

hey me and a couple friends are renting a car and shooting down to SOWO so I will deffently be seein this in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Hope to see you guys at SoWo, I am pretty pumped for this show, its a weekend hall pass from the wife's Honey do list


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

The car looks great as always! Thing looks meannn slammed or at right height!!
Your car is one of the reasons I want to air out my jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by themachasy at 5:23 AM 4-26-2010_


----------

